# Should buy or not



## Bhav (Mar 19, 2012)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:I don't no

2. What is your budget?
Ans:7k

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans:1440*900

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Motherboard - asus m2n68 am + 
Pross - AMD X2 240 
ram - 4gb 
HDD - 320 


My friend want to buy new graphic card and he want to buy nvidia 460 should he buy it or not if any other card then plzzz tell and good power supply to handle the card


----------



## Cilus (Mar 19, 2012)

1st of all at 7K you won't find GTX 460. 2ndly if you don't know what PSU you have then it is probably local cheap PSU. Better get the following things:-

FSP SAGA II 400W @ 1.9K
Gigabyte HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 @ 6.2K


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 19, 2012)

Cilus said:


> FSP SAGA II 400W @ 1.9K
> Gigabyte HD *77510* 1 GB GDDR5 @ 6.2K



^^ typo up there

hd6770 is available at nehru place for 6.7k


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yup, he meant HD 7750 only. 
But you can get SAGA-II 500W for 2.3k, then why get the SAGA-II 400W for 1.9k.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 19, 2012)

^^+1. Bhav you could use a software(ex. SIW) that could tell about PSU so that you can post the PSU capacity. If the PSU is good enough then you can save on the PSU by not buying a new one. The money saved can get you a GTX 550 ti or even better if you can extend your budget.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 19, 2012)

How can a software tell about the PSU?


----------



## Bilacorola (Mar 19, 2012)

It is really hard to give you an answer without knowing the PSU. Tell your friend to take a picture of his PSU and it would help a lot with the options we are trying to give.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah and considering his other system Spec I can bet on a Odessy or iball 250-300W PSU.

I would prefer HD7750 < HD6770 in Performance Now but will improve after Driver Updates + Its lighter on the PSU.


----------



## Bhav (Mar 19, 2012)

thanx for the help GT 550 ti will work properly this motherboard or not


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 19, 2012)

^ dont buy that. that's one overated low peerforming gpu.

better go for 7750 /7770


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 19, 2012)

Bhav said:


> thanx for the help GT 550 ti will work properly this motherboard or not



Avoid.Its not a good  card. Better get a 7750@6.2k(appx)


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bhav said:


> thanx for the help GT 550 ti will work properly this motherboard or not



Get a GTX 550 ti. It has better performance than HD 7750.

And there are softwares available for getting each and every thing about the software, the hardware and currently install on a pc.
Get it here.
See it your self.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 19, 2012)

Siddharth_1 said:
			
		

> Get a GTX 550 ti. It has better performance than HD 7750.


Lets see.

In benchmarks here-

Benchmark Results: Battlefield 3 : AMD Radeon HD 7770 And 7750 Review: Familiar Speed, Less Power

1) The HD7750  is slower by 0.6 frames in 1680x1050 resolution and even lesser in 0.16 frames in 1920x1080
2) Wont consider Crysis 2? Why? it uses Tessalation in such a way that it cripples the AMD counterparts not that the cards are actually that bad.
3)In Metro 2033, the 7750 performed better by 2 frames in 1680x1050 and same gap in HD resolution.
4) In 3d mark 11, HD7750 scores less 19 pts. The HD7770 Is a lot faster.
5) Lets not forget the HD7750 is a DX11.1 card and newer Gen.


edit: Go for the HD7750


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 19, 2012)

^^yeah i was talking about that only. GTX 550 ti has little edge over HD 7750. There is no doubt that HD7750 is a DX11.1 card and newer Gen, but the mobo in the computer would not support dx11.1 and pci-e 3.0. The mobo supports pci-e 2.0 and will not utilize pci-e 3.0, so no use. Go for GTX 550 ti or just wait for kepler.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 19, 2012)

At the price of 550ti, 6790 crushes it in every game
Another choice is to get a 7770
@OP please tell which PSU


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 19, 2012)

HD 7770 will be surely better if he can afford.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 20, 2012)

Siddharth_1 said:


> ^^yeah i was talking about that only. GTX 550 ti has little edge over HD 7750. There is no doubt that HD7750 is a DX11.1 card and newer Gen, but the mobo in the computer would not support dx11.1 and pci-e 3.0. The mobo supports pci-e 2.0 and will not utilize pci-e 3.0, so no use. Go for GTX 550 ti or just wait for kepler.



What the hell is mobo supporting DirectX 11.1?? *If your GPU has the support for it and the game has it implemented, you can enjoy it. *No compatibility issues with the motherboard. There is no need for PCI-E 3.0 for the lower mid-range cards. In fact the highest end card Hd 7970 only offers 4% performance advantage when used in a PCI-E 3.0 motherboard.

GTS 550 is consumes power like a HD 6870 and performs like a HD 6770 + 3 FPS max. No point of getting that. HD 7770 the way to go.

But 1st of all, OP should change his PSU before buying any of the discussed cards.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2012)

Bhav said:


> thanx for the help *GT 550 ti will work properly this motherboard or not*





Siddharth_1 said:


> ^^yeah i was talking about that only. GTX 550 ti has little edge over HD 7750. There is no doubt that HD7750 is a DX11.1 card and newer Gen, *but the mobo in the computer would not support dx11.1 and pci-e 3.0. The mobo supports pci-e 2.0 and will not utilize pci-e 3.0, so no use.* Go for GTX 550 ti or just wait for kepler.



both of you, read stickies and have your basics corrected first.


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2012)

some old nforce chipset based mobos have compatibility issue with pci-e 2.1 cards - so it would be better if Op updates his mobo bios to the latest version available.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Cilus said:


> What the hell is mobo supporting DirectX 11.1?? *If your GPU has the support for it and the game has it implemented, you can enjoy it. *No compatibility issues with the motherboard. There is no need for PCI-E 3.0 for the lower mid-range cards. In fact the highest end card Hd 7970 only offers 4% performance advantage when used in a PCI-E 3.0 motherboard.
> 
> GTS 550 is consumes power like a HD 6870 and performs like a HD 6770 + 3 FPS max. No point of getting that. HD 7770 the way to go.
> 
> But 1st of all, OP should change his PSU before buying any of the discussed cards.



If you read my reply carefully i only said that PCI-E 3.0 will not be supported, and so there is no use. I have mentioned only PCI-E 3.0 in the last line. I never said the card would never work or something like that. The thing is that it is better to use a PCI-E 2.0 GPU with a PCI-E 2.0 supported board the GPU has the little better performance than a PCI-E 3.0 GPU of the same price. But yes this is also true that HD 7750 will have DX 11.1 and would be more future proof.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 20, 2012)

Siddharth_1 said:


> If you read my reply carefully i only said that PCI-E 3.0 will not be supported, and so there is no use. I have mentioned only PCI-E 3.0 in the last line. I never said the card would never work or something like that. The thing is that it is better to use a PCI-E 2.0 GPU with a PCI-E 2.0 supported board the GPU has the little better performance than a PCI-E 3.0 GPU of the same price. But yes this is also true that HD 7750 will have DX 11.1 and would be more future proof.



stop posting and making things worse for yourself.
and all pcie versions are backwards compatible.

what is future proof?
you get what is the current best that you can buy.
and dont tell me that you bought the top end dx9 card 3 yrs ago, just to make it future proof... tell me, is it future proof right now? after dx10 has been used?


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 20, 2012)

^^buddy i never said a PCI-e 3.0 card not work. i meant that the whether you buy a pci-e 3.0 or 2.0 gpu both of their performance would be of pci-e 2.0.

If anyone thinks i am wrong he might not have understood me and i am sorry for that.


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 20, 2012)

pcie 2 vs 3 gives very little performance boost, almost negligible, academic, some might even say.
let the matter rest.

op must get a new psu 
and he can opt for eigher a 7750 or a 777o

end of story.
now let the op post after this that he has got a nice shiny new gpu and a spanking new gpu.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 20, 2012)

Siddharth, You have wirtten 





> but the mobo in the computer would not support dx11.1 and pci-e 3.0.


. My question is relating DirectX11.1. How come a motherboard is going to support DX11.1, I think it is the job of the Gfx card.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Mar 21, 2012)

^^ I said i am for that.


----------



## aftablonely786 (Mar 24, 2012)

Guys which HD7750 u r talking....
I even tried to google it..
I got sapphire Radeon HD 7750..
Is it wat u are taking


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 24, 2012)

Sapphire is one of the Card Manufacturers and yes that one will do.


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2012)

@ *aftablonely786* - Sapphire, PowerColor. HiS etc are some of the good amd gfx card manufacturers but currently only Gigabyte HD7750 is available ( get it from SMC International ) which is also good .


----------



## nx112 (Mar 25, 2012)

Grab a 7750 or 6770.Both are good and suffice at your resolution.


----------

